# Abroad car rental italy



## HB like the pencil

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on car rental payment methods in Italy. Bit confused if the rental and deposit has to be paid on one credit card, or if the 2 payments can be made separately on 2 different cards, I.e debit card for rental and credit card for deposit?


----------

